
OpenFLIXR – all-in-one media server for automated downloading and serving media - vitro
https://www.openflixr.com/
======
dlahoda
where is source code for VM recipe? what entities are behind it? does it mine
crypto on behalf of creators? ipfs-zeronet-dat? where is crypto donate button?
alternatives? i know there is forum, but stuff should be read on main page.

